# BMP and children who wait



## cammomile (Nov 28, 2007)

Dear girls
I am wondering about the BMP magazine/website and the Children Who Wait web bit of adoption UK. We were approved last month (yeay!) and our sw has advised that we register with both..We have registered with bmp, but the children seem to be mainly living in the south of england, whereas we are in Scotland. Seems that CWW are from the north (not sure if this is correct?) Anyway, my question is...have any of you found your child/ren through these publications? Or has it been your sw coming to you with a child?
Bit confused.. 
Also, is it just me or is it really hard 'waiting'.
Thanks,
Cam xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We enquired about a few in CWW but our DD was placed through the scottish consortium.  Because of the good consortium up here I don't think they use CWW as much and you will notice that quite often the Scottish children featured in CWW/BMP don't have photos due to the difference in the law up here.

We asked our sw to forward all profiles from the consortium that matched some/all of our criteria.  some were not suitable at all and others might have been suitable but other families were found. But we saw a few that were definate possibles. It meant that we weren't waiting for 'the one' as we had a fair few to look at over the 6 months we were waiting.

Magenta x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello

We're in Scotland and didn't subscribe to either of them.  As magenta said, the consortium in Scotland is good.  If we'd applied through a VA then I think i probably would have subscribed to them.  I'm the the west of Scotland and the consortium covers 11 LA's so has a really large pool of children.

bx

P.S.  yes, waiting is incredibly hard - I certainly didn't realise how hard waiting could be until we were approved.  It will be worth it!


----------



## cammomile (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks boggy and magenta - i mentioned the consortium to our sw, but we are with a VA and she said they wouldn't approach the agency unless they were really stuck ...So I guess the magazines may be our best bet in the interim.
Thanks again for replying girls.
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I believe Scottish children are not "allowed" to be shown in publications such as BMP as Scottish Law is different. Friends of ours just had to wait until their SWs came along with suggestions.  As for whether there is a regional bias with the magazones, sorry I'm no help there; our route was unconventional so we didn't use anything.  

Hope you find a perfect match for you soon

Bop


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

cammomile said:


> thanks boggy and magenta - i mentioned the consortium to our sw, but we are with a VA and she said they wouldn't approach the agency unless they were really stuck ...So I guess the magazines may be our best bet in the interim.
> Thanks again for replying girls.
> xx


that's odd - I was with a VA and they got almost all children through the constortium and LAs. I wonder how they find children then? I guess every VA is different though.

Magenta x


----------

